# Alpine ski recommendations?



## HickOnACrick

I haven't been on an alpine ski for about 8 years. I am looking for an all-mountain ski and binding and would like some recommendations.

I have 20+ years experience, most years with 20 or more days on the slopes. 

I am also looking for a good deal...any recommendations?


----------



## possumturd

HickOnACrick said:


> I haven't been on an alpine ski for about 8 years. I am looking for an all-mountain ski and binding and would like some recommendations.
> 
> I have 20+ years experience, most years with 20 or more days on the slopes.
> 
> I am also looking for a good deal...any recommendations?


Define good deal. $600 for the latest greatest high end technology, is a good deal. $350/400 for last years stuff is a good deal. 

Do you want a recreational ski or a high end performance ski?


----------



## HickOnACrick

A good deal would be last year's model, high performance, all mountain, with light and safe bindings whose DIN reaches at least 12.

A local shop offered the Rossi Bandit B74 with Axium 120 bindings mounted for $550, but I can get them for less off the internet...the thing is, I don't know sh*t about skis anymore.


----------



## possumturd

*ski*



HickOnACrick said:


> A good deal would be last year's model, high performance, all mountain, with light and safe bindings whose DIN reaches at least 12.
> 
> A local shop offered the Rossi Bandit B74 with Axium 120 bindings mounted for $550, but I can get them for less off the internet...the thing is, I don't know sh*t about skis anymore.


Well if you are a descerning skier then I recommend demoing several ski's before you buy. I would venture to say that an all mountain ski will usually be in the mid 70's under foot say 76, with varying side cut depending on the carving performance you want. Mid Fat's are going to be in the mid to high 80's under foot and are designed for more off piste use than groomed carving. But these ski's make great all mountain skis with just a small drop in piste carving or hard pack skiing. For example I have a friend who is an advanced skier. He bought a pair of K2 Seth's for off piste riding. This ski I would consider a fat ski and it's twin tip to boot. He loved the thing so much that he used it as his all mountain ski and this thing is is in the 90s under foot.


What is your weight and hight?

also, I just noticed you are in SLC;Pow galore, so that makes a difference as well.


----------



## BillyD

Go with something in the mid 80's to mid 90's underfoot, especially if you are skiing in Utah. Trust me you will be sorry if you don't. B74 is a bit narrow. Try ebay and steep and cheap. Lots of good deals. There are a ton of good skis out there so most brands make a good ski. Demoing would be nice, but definately not necessary. If you live in SLC, I would also suspect there are a bunch of gearheads looking to get rid of last years gear.


----------



## original durangotang

Go to a ski shop on the slopes.

Demo a number of different skis. The shop employees should be able to help tremendously. That is what they do.


----------



## tellutwurp

One of the most important things is whether you like a soft forgiving ski or a stiff ski. 

I agree with what is said about widths, mid 80s to high 90s can be both a powder ski and all around ski. Above 100 is getting a bit too fat for everyday skiing in my opinion and less that high 80s isn't going to perform in the deep stuff.

I like alpine touring so I recommend the bca Naxo 21, they are strong and local. You can trek and they can handle abuse. I did break mine once, but I walked into the office in Boulder and they handled it on the spot. Probably should stay away from the terrrain park with them from now on...

Anyway, that is my take. and these are the all around skiis I will be purchasing.

Volkl Mantra

Intended for expert freeriders who readily transition between deep powder and corduroy
New refined sidecut for more carving possibilities than last season
Sidecut (tip/waist/tail in mm.): 133-96-116
Turn radius: 22.5 m. in 184-cm. length


----------



## ENDOMADNESS

mid 90s to low 100s under foot in Utah (or wyoming and colorado).

mid 80s is for cali and the east coast groomers.

I have 3 skis (tele and alpine) that are 96-103 under foot. Use them everyday with no qualms. 

Although i don't hit the moguls all day long like i used to...


----------



## possumturd

*Midfats*

Here are some considerations

Elan 888 light but with good edge control they also have a 999
ELAN Skis - Elan Skis


Dynastar Legend Pro
*Dynastar

K2 seth
K2 Skis 07/08

Head Monster series
**MONSTER 102 - Ski - HEAD.com

Fischer Watea series (under freeride section)
FISCHER Ski, Rackets, Hockey, FCT




get a ski like the ones above and combine that with the kinda snow you guys get and you will be wondering why you waited so long.
*


----------



## dograft83

I have loved the k2 seths. I have skied them all over the slopes. The place they lack is bumps and ice. I have also liked the k2 recons as an all mountain ski. The recon do come with bindings but they are marker and I do not like that brand of bindings. as far as bindings go rossi makes some great ones


----------



## Teddy C

K2 Coombas a great all mountain ski.


----------



## storm11

Bro Models 

Best ski I've ever skied on. Hand made and fairly inexpensive for what they are. Check Teton Gravity Research Forums - Powered by vBulletin for used pairs. 

I ski the 188 Stiffs w/ Look P12Ti binders and LOVE em'

watch Steep and Cheap: Outdoor Research Mentor Jacket - Men's - $124.66 - 69% off for good ski and binding deals (found my bindings for under $75)


----------



## SummitAP

If you are in Utah and only getting one pair, get something that is 95-105 underfoot. If you like soft damp skis and like skiing pow, the K2 Anti-piste would be a good choice.

Get any binding but Marker.

Bro models AKA Broken models.


----------



## COUNT

SummitAP said:


> If you are in Utah and only getting one pair, get something that is 95-105 underfoot. If you like soft damp skis and like skiing pow, the K2 Anti-piste would be a good choice.
> 
> Get any binding but Marker.


I second that. 90-100 underfoot will be a good width for all-arounding in the PowState. Don't get Atomics or Markers (the Marker salesmen are really smooth, too). As for bindings, put some thought into whether you want something that will release safely (Salomon, Tyrolia), something that will never release (Rossi, Look), and something that will release on every turn (Marker). Obviously I'm a little biased (I ski Look and Salomon) and you can control the releasability with the din but all set on the same din, this is more or less the experience I've had with each.

COUNT


----------



## possumturd

COUNT said:


> Don't get Atomics or Markers
> 
> COUNT


Whats up with the MakerPhobia. I think you guys been hanging out with the Magots to much.


----------



## HickOnACrick

SummitAP said:


> If you are in Utah and only getting one pair, get something that is 95-105 underfoot. If you like soft damp skis and like skiing pow, the K2 Anti-piste would be a good choice.
> 
> Get any binding but Marker.
> 
> Bro models AKA Broken models.



I am a bit surprised to see that Marker has such a poor reputation now. They used to be a solid binding, in fact the last set I bought (early 90's) were Marker. I have heard from a number of people, not just this forum, that their bindings are not comparable let alone exceeding other manufacturer's bindings these days.

Thanks for all the input. This helps mucho. Now when I hit some of the local ski swaps, I'll know what to look for.


----------



## yetigonecrazy

tellutwurp said:


> Volkl Mantra
> 
> Intended for expert freeriders who readily transition between deep powder and corduroy
> New refined sidecut for more carving possibilities than last season
> Sidecut (tip/waist/tail in mm.): 133-96-116
> Turn radius: 22.5 m. in 184-cm. length


the volkl mantra would be the best ski on the planet if it just had a full twin tip......that flare bullshit doesnt cut it

anything Volkl, Bridge, Wall, Gotama, etc, as long as it has a full twin. no, not just for playing, having the full twin will make you a better skier just because of the way the ski reacts to the pressures you throw at it.

if not Volkl then whoever said the K2 seth was on. theyre big and playful so you have to put some into it but the more you do the more fun you have, remember, its seth morrisons ski, so ski like seth morrison to get the full effect.

avoid Salomon, Atomic, and Line like the plague. Marker bindings are great but HEAVY. I prefer Look p-14s or the identical Rossi 140


----------



## blutzski

yetigonecrazy said:


> anything Volkl, Bridge, Wall, Gotama, etc, as long as it has a full twin.


I second that. My Gotamas are amazing. Best ski I've ever skied. Unbelievable stable at mach speeds but able to slide turns thru tight chutes and trees. Floats in powder, busts through crud and carves on hardpack. 

I also second avoiding Markers. I use to only ski Markers when they made the MRR's but switched to Solomon and Look after breaking several of the newer Markers.


----------

